# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  wireles internet

## ELDORADO

*pershendetje 
me intereson te dije nese edhe per zona te thella  a eshte e mundur tekesh internet wireles?

nese po cila kompani ofron sherbimin me te mire wireles/

doja te shtoja se prane shtepise kam  shkollen 9 vjecare , dhe nxenesit thone se salla e kompjuterve eshte e pajisur me internet,biles rastesisht vura re se ne nje nga oxhaqet ne catine e shkolles kishte nje antene.
pytje kush i furnizon shkollat me internet wireles ? a mund ta kem dhe une  kete sherbim / nese po ku mduhet te interesohem?

do i falenderoj jashte mase te gjithe ata qe me ndimojne 

 faleminderit*

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Nqs ke nje modem qe te jep internet dhe nuk ke wireles... at'her ti mund ta blejsh nje wi-fi router ta lidhesh me ate modemin tend dhe ai do te shperndaj vale wirelessi *

----------


## ELDORADO

*une dua te kem internet  jo ta shperndaj ju lutem  lexojeni mire kerkesen  qe dhe une te marre pergjigje sa me  te mire
*

----------


## roni_s

Shume e thjesht, shko te shkolla edhe pyet drejtorin se nga furnizohen ata me internet. Sigurisht qe mund te ket dikush afer aty ndoni provider qe shpendan internet!

----------


## KOD

> *pershendetje 
> me intereson te dije nese edhe per zona te thella  a eshte e mundur tekesh internet wireles?
> 
> nese po cila kompani ofron sherbimin me te mire wireles/
> 
> doja te shtoja se prane shtepise kam  shkollen 9 vjecare , dhe nxenesit thone se salla e kompjuterve eshte e pajisur me internet,biles rastesisht vura re se ne nje nga oxhaqet ne catine e shkolles kishte nje antene.
> pytje kush i furnizon shkollat me internet wireles ? a mund ta kem dhe une  kete sherbim / nese po ku mduhet te interesohem?
> 
> do i falenderoj jashte mase te gjithe ata qe me ndimojne 
> ...


Fillimisht  na thuaj lagjen ku banon qe te japim nje ndihme me specifike . Kompanite shqiptare sot ofrojn nje sherbim te tille siç e kerkon ti , por qe te realizosh kete qe kerkon ti te besh duhet te kuptosh qe ekziston mundesia qe wireles mund te kete dhe komshiu yt , antene AirGrid (perdoret nga Abissnet ne zonen e Kamzes (POINT TO MULTIPOINT ), sepse atje behet mbulimi vetem permes antenave ose siç quhet ndryshe sherbimi wireles. ) dhe mund te bej share me ty secure-key , ne menyr qe dhe ti te kesh sherbim wireless , sepse me kupto drejt , distanca ka limitet e saj nje distance e larget (gjatesi ajrore) nuk te ofron te njejtin sherbim siç ta ofron nje distance e afert. Pra , Acces Point (siç quhet ndryshe, shkolla qe ben shperndarjen point to multi point) duhet te dish distancen qe ka me shtepin tende ne menyr qe te kuptosh çfar sherbimi mund te te ofrohet nese ata pranojn te bejn share key-security , kodin e wireless-it.

----------


## ELDORADO

*kod faleminderit qe je pergjigjur,po e theksoj dhe nje here  ,jam nga nje fshat i lushnje , dhe jam fare prane shkolles 9 vjecare, ata kane internet  ne shkolle dhe me 100 perqind  eshte wireless sepse ketu nuk kemi as linja tel as fibra optike, po une nuk e di sakte se cila kompani i furnizon sepse ndryshe do te isha interesuar dhe vete .

nga shkolla tek shtepia ime jane sjane 200 m*

----------


## Njuton

shkollat me internet i funizon Albtelekomi.

----------


## ELDORADO

thx njuton

tani sme ngelet gj tjeter vecse te pyes tek albtelecomi  , nese dhe une mund te kem nje linje interneti wireless

----------


## KOD

< 300 , je OK .

----------

